

How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love Realtime Driving Feedback - flavmartins
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/18/automatic-link-review-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-realtime-driving-feedback/

======
mschuster91
Actually, BT-enabled OBD gateways are a dead risk for security problems.

OBD is by definition directly accessing the internal computers of a car,
including brake management, locking and gear shifts in automatic-gear cars. Or
even steering assistance or total automatic steering for self-parking cars.

You get where I'm heading? Like James Bond did in Tomorrow Never Dies, just
with a bit less range.

